# LCD 16*2 para pic



## sebastianvz (Jul 25, 2007)

hola que tal ?

soy muy nuevo en el foro y estoy muy contento porque me han ayudado con un proyecto que tenia; ahora me gustaria aprender como progrmar un lcd de 16*2 en un pic 16f877a en mplab tengo conocimientos basicos de como programar pic de este tipo pero como lo dije anterior mente me encantaria aprender  a programar un lcd


----------



## AleixForo (Feb 13, 2008)

Si lo necesitas en MPLAB no te puedo ayudar mucho aunque seguro que hay alguna libreria con funciones para esto. Y te da igual y lo quieres hacer con CCS PIC C me lo dices que si te podre ayudar ademas es muy facil esta practicamente todo hecho.


----------



## mabauti (Feb 13, 2008)

esto te puede servir:
http://www.x-robotics.com/rutinas.htm#LCD


----------

